# Help me pick out some skis



## zakyr (Mar 6, 2012)

Im 6'3" , 220 lbs, athletic build

Looking to get into some racing next year at Gunstock. I currently have 181cm Atomic Panic twin tips and am looking to get more of a racing ski for next year.

My hopes are to get involved in some sort of racing, whether its against my own time or others. I consider myself a pretty good skier, everyone who sees me ski says I should join a team. I like to go fast. I need a ski that can handle speed and turns.


Im not looking to break the bank but want to get a ski within the next few weeks and take advantage of some end of season deals. Im hoping to get a ski and binding package together.


Im not looking to spend more than $500....so keep that in mind. I wouldn't mind buying a used set as long as they are in really good like-new condition.


Educate me. What size ski should I get? I shred pretty good with the 181. If I want to get into more giant - slalom type events (will be skiing Gunstock most of the year), what size ski should I get?

Any specific ski recommendations? 


Thanks.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 6, 2012)

Look for used GS skis from a high-school-aged racer who is upgrading to more-current equipment but has taken good care of the skis. Some athletes are better than others for the latter, and some put more days on than others, so look for bases in good condition and plenty of edge material left.

GS skis from about five or so years ago would be ideal—the 21m turn radius allowed then fits most recreational racing better than more-currnet standards—but the 23m standard that followed and that is current for women is also pretty good for recreational racing.

27m skis—which are the current spec—take a bit more effort to get to make the same turn as a 23m ski; next year's skis—which will be 35m for men—will take even more effort.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2012)

search for PROGRESSOR in the forum and you'll find some previous discussions on this topic.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

kbroderick said:


> Look for used GS skis from a high-school-aged racer who is upgrading to more-current equipment but has taken good care of the skis. Some athletes are better than others for the latter, and some put more days on than others, so look for bases in good condition and plenty of edge material left.
> 
> GS skis from about five or so years ago would be ideal—the 21m turn radius allowed then fits most recreational racing better than more-currnet standards—but the 23m standard that followed and that is current for women is also pretty good for recreational racing.
> 
> 27m skis—which are the current spec—take a bit more effort to get to make the same turn as a 23m ski; next year's skis—which will be 35m for men—will take even more effort.



If you haven't skied FIS race skis, even with the smaller turn radius, I would avoid them for now. Any of the top end off the shelf GS skis would be good. Put the Progressor on your list, Volkl RaceTiger Speedwalls (non FIS, I just picked up a pair and they are awesome), Atomic's are supposed to be pretty nice. All the mainstream brands have something along these lines.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2012)

zakyr said:


> My hopes are to get involved in some sort of racing, whether its against my own time or others. I consider myself a pretty good skier, everyone who sees me ski says I should join a team. I like to go fast. I need a ski that can handle speed and turns.



Not sure where you live in Mass, but if you are close to Wachusett the night league there is a good time.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> If you haven't skied FIS race skis, even with the smaller turn radius, I would avoid them for now. Any of the top end off the shelf GS skis would be good. Put the Progressor on your list, Volkl RaceTiger Speedwalls (non FIS, I just picked up a pair and they are awesome), Atomic's are supposed to be pretty nice. All the mainstream brands have something along these lines.





wa-loaf said:


> Not sure where you live in Mass, but if you are close to Wachusett the night league there is a good time.



+1 or is this a +2?


----------



## zakyr (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone know of a good place locally (northern Mass southern NH) to pick up a pair of skis? I know some mountains like Gunstock are advertising sales...just not sure where to go.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Anyone know of a good place locally (northern Mass southern NH) to pick up a pair of skis? I know some mountains like Gunstock are advertising sales...just not sure where to go.


If you are near Nashua you can check out Ken Jones or Zimmermans...they may have some end of season sales.  I've been to both for various purchases and shop work and have had good experiences.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2012)

All previous good...
$.01-guess....maybe contacting a shop close to a ski racing school....see what they've been using/ordering.


----------



## zakyr (Mar 8, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure where you live in Mass, but if you are close to Wachusett the night league there is a good time.



Not that big of a fan of Wachusett.....plus got a season pass to Gunstock next year.



hammer said:


> If you are near Nashua you can check out Ken Jones or Zimmermans...they may have some end of season sales.  I've been to both for various purchases and shop work and have had good experiences.




Will look into Ken Jones


----------



## zakyr (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump - still looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

